# Sabco Brewmagic



## ricardo (3/2/13)

Hi,

Does anybody on her have one of these? i have one currently in transit from the USA and am a little nervous about using it. I've been reading mainly US forums and come accross stories of stuck mash, airlocks, sparging difficulties etc. I have to say that the positives of the system from what i have read far outweigh the negatives but i'd really appreciate any advice for a beginner from anybody who has used one before.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (3/2/13)

Ross @ craftbrewer has one.


----------



## ricardo (3/2/13)

Batz said:


> Ross @ craftbrewer has one.


i believe he sold it a while ago, still would be a good contact though,

thanks


----------



## goomboogo (3/2/13)

A forum member by the name of Clutch had one. I'm not positive but I think it may be the one Ross used to own.


----------



## sp0rk (3/2/13)

Murrays use one as their pilot system
and someone else here bought one not long ago
it should be in the brew rig thread


----------



## beersom (3/2/13)

Hi, I brewed regularly on one as the pilot system at Murrays. Great little rig and never ever a problem with stuck run-offs etc...
Good luck and happy brewing.


----------



## breakbeer (3/2/13)

yeah, I've heard they're really shit & you'd be better off giving it away for free.............to me :beerbang:


----------



## mikec (4/2/13)

Seven grand though!


----------



## Truman42 (4/2/13)

It's a bit late now if the bad story's about them are true. Why didnt you research more and post this before you spent $7k plus shipping to get one?

I hope it works as you expect it to. Sounds like it will. 

Personally though I'd rather spend $7k on something else. I'm sure my 3v herms rig will make just as good a beer as the Sabco brew magic at a fraction of the cost. 

Each to his own though.


----------



## hsb (4/2/13)

If it's a recirculating set-up (figuring it must be) then my tip is to let the mash sit for 10 minutes once you dough in. That'll greatly reduce the likelihood of a stuck mash. It'll let the grain bed settle naturally and avoid the pump pulling grain down into a plug = classic way to get a stuck mash. I tend to make this the Protein rest, then begin recirculation for saccharification rest(s).
That's from my own experiences with a homegrown HERMS setup, no specific knowledge of the SABCO beyond a quick squizz at the link, and no specialist knowledge whatsoever, suck it and see brewers inc.

Good luck, sure it'll be all right once you get to know your 'new girl', plus you have SABCO themselves and the US homebrew forums for tons of first hand feedback.
Get what you're saying Truman but it's akin to telling a new Ferrari owner that your Datsun 'still gets you there' even at the same speed in traffic, of course it does but...


----------



## hellbent (4/2/13)

$7000????? splutter splutter! Quick pass me the brandy bottle Ethel! I think I'm gonna have a stroke!!!.........$7000???  ... with great respect you must have more money than I got! Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/13)

Ross sold his to Clutch about maybe 8 months ago?? Anyone seen Clutch recently?
Rosscoe brewed many an award winner on his system, as did I on my bag and urn :lol:
However I believe they are a joy to operate.


----------



## Goose (4/2/13)

hey fella, I've had one of these for more than a year now, what you want to know ? 

pm me if you dont want it public, easy either way.


----------



## Clutch (4/2/13)

Good timing.

Haven't been on here much as I've actually been doing some work. As well as cranking beers out on my Sabco.
It's great, I'm glad I ponied up the dough for it.

I've never had a stuck mash, and I've had an airlock once, and I just opened the tap under the box to run some liquid out and it came good.

Forget anyone looking down on you for spending the cash.
If you're like me you had the coin, and can't/don't want to build something of your own.
I've had great beers from mine (in my own, low-educated opinion), and I've had some awesome beers from my old BIAB setup.
One of the best beers I've ever had was Goomba's house ale, and that wasn't brewed on anything fancy.

I fill from the bottom up of the mash done after I've dumped the grain in, and let it rest for 10 to get any air bubbles out, then on it goes. It defaults to 67 degrees, which is a pain sometimes, but nothing you'll lose sleep over.
I have the chill wizard, but in the six months I've owned it, I've never used it. (Need to get another step-down transformer for it, stupid Yank 110v.)
The only downside is doing back to back brews, and then bottling 80 litres of beer...
I've just a newb too, so if you've got any questions, PM me.


----------



## ricardo (4/2/13)

Cheers for everybody's advice, hopefully everything goes fine


----------



## Goose (5/2/13)

Clutch said:


> Good timing.
> 
> Haven't been on here much as I've actually been doing some work. As well as cranking beers out on my Sabco.
> It's great, I'm glad I ponied up the dough for it.
> ...


agree on the $ criticism.... the price is quickly forgotten, but the quality is not .. 

one question, why didn't you specify the 240v when you ordered it ?

and you gotta get that chill wizard going, works a charm...


----------



## Clutch (5/2/13)

I bought mine used from Ross @ Craftbrewer.
Chill Wizard will be sorted this weekend, might buy a US double adaptor and plug them both into the step down transformer.


----------



## Goose (5/2/13)

am presuming ross would have used the stepdowns with no issues...

these guys will gladly do 240 electrics on order but with UK plugs which is no big deal esp where I am.. yankee garden hose fittings on the water in and out on the chill wizard are also a pain but you can get around that with a aload of teflon tape and plastic hozelock male fittings 

so how have you been running it to date without the stepdowns ? the main unit is already 240v ?


----------



## Clutch (5/2/13)

I have one stepdown at the moment. I also have a brand new, never been used, Chill Wizard. (Even Ross never used it.)
I might test drive it this weekend.


----------



## Goose (5/2/13)

you should find you can achieve a wort out just a couple of degrees above cooling water feed temp... pretty impressive.

am sure you will figure out a way to sanitise it properly, some flush with starsan, some disassemble and bake it in the oven, but I just recirc back to boiler, bring it back to boil and circulate for 5 mins... you might want to remove hops prior else your calcs go out (I use a hopsock)... plenty to think about, have fun


----------



## ricardo (6/2/13)

I think i may have found suitable adaptors, you need one male and one female 12mm barb with 18mm GHT thread. These measurement are in inches but i reckon they are spot on. Just waiting on confirmatiom from Matt at Sabco on thread size

http://www.amazon.com/Anderson-Metals-Garden-Fitting-Connector/dp/B0070TUXOC/ref=sr_1_2?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1360122794&sr=1-2&keywords=male+barbed+hose+adapters+ght

http://www.amazon.com/Anderson-Metals-Garden-Fitting-Connector/dp/B0070TV3IW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1360122584&sr=8-3&keywords=female+barbed+hose+adapters+ght


----------



## Rowy (6/2/13)

I agree with Clutch. Who gives a rats about the money. If you've got it (which I don't I BIAB) then spend it on something nice you enjoy. People don't blink on spending big money on vehicles, boats, holidays and other hobbies so good luck to the brewer who wants to enjoy his hobby the way he wants to enjoy it. Every time I go into CB Ross twists the 50l BM knot a bit tighter. Haven't folded yet and probably won't for another 5 to 10 years but if and when I do it'll be my call with my hard earned and if it makes crap beer it will have been my decision. Your dead a friggin long time and the out of control bus could be just around the corner.


----------



## micblair (6/2/13)

Where can I get the SABCO?


----------



## pk.sax (6/2/13)

That's what happens on traffic duty. Whose missus you fooled with Rowy?


----------



## Rowy (6/2/13)

practicalfool said:


> That's what happens on traffic duty. Whose missus you fooled with Rowy?


Only yours


----------



## micblair (6/2/13)

Hey guys, when you're finished chatting, where did you get your Brewmagic from?


----------



## Batz (6/2/13)

The U.S.A.

You gotta import one.


----------



## ricardo (6/2/13)

Rowy said:


> I agree with Clutch. Who gives a rats about the money. If you've got it (which I don't I BIAB) then spend it on something nice you enjoy. People don't blink on spending big money on vehicles, boats, holidays and other hobbies so good luck to the brewer who wants to enjoy his hobby the way he wants to enjoy it. Every time I go into CB Ross twists the 50l BM knot a bit tighter. Haven't folded yet and probably won't for another 5 to 10 years but if and when I do it'll be my call with my hard earned and if it makes crap beer it will have been my decision. Your dead a friggin long time and the out of control bus could be just around the corner.



Hey Rowy,

Fair play, i haven't got a car, boat or holiday this year. What i will have though is a Sabco and hopefully i can produce some cracking beers




micblair said:


> Hey guys, when you're finished chatting, where did you get your Brewmagic from?


The States,


----------



## Goose (6/2/13)

you Aussie earners should take advantage of the exchange rate 

don't realise how far that Oz buck goes till you crunch a few numbers. well, one helluvalot further than it did a few years back anyway.


----------



## micblair (6/2/13)

OK, I've emailed the manufacturer, shall wait to see what shipping ends up being -- anyone done this here? Anyway, feeling a bit restricted by the Braumeister, and would like to start tandem batches like whats possible on the Brew Magic.


----------



## ricardo (6/2/13)

micblair said:


> OK, I've emailed the manufacturer, shall wait to see what shipping ends up being -- anyone done this here? Anyway, feeling a bit restricted by the Braumeister, and would like to start tandem batches like whats possible on the Brew Magic.


shipping will be about $900 plus GST, you will also have to arrange delivery from the port plus all port charges (approx $700)


----------



## micblair (6/2/13)

hmmm, so $8 -10K once GST is included. wowsers.


----------



## doon (7/2/13)

You could nearly buy 3 50l braumeisters for that!


----------



## Weizguy (7/2/13)

Maybe a 200 litre Braumeister?


----------



## stux (7/2/13)

BeerBelly MashPilot?

http://www.beerbelly.com.au/turnkey.html


----------



## Rowy (7/2/13)

ricardo said:


> Hey Rowy,
> 
> Fair play, i haven't got a car, boat or holiday this year. What i will have though is a Sabco and hopefully i can produce some cracking beers
> 
> ...


Ricardo you silly bugger I'm agreeing with you! Read my post again. What I am saying is that if you earn it, then you spend it because life's short! If people are bagging you for spending YOUR money then tell them to...........well you know! (Two warnings and have to be careful)


----------



## Florian (7/2/13)

Rowy paranoid mate, read ricardo's post again! He's agreeing with you with agreeing with him. That's how I got it anyway. You talking about holidays, he says he hasn't had one so is 'eligible' for a Sabco instead. Just as you said. He's agreeing with you, not defending himself.


----------



## Rowy (7/2/13)

So are you agreeing with him or agreeing with me whose supposed to be agreeing with you but not agreeing with......................oh f%ck it. I reckon I've got a cracker of a Hefe recipe Florian. Brewed it on the weekend. Will get back to you with results. Us krauts have to stick together.


----------



## Nofixedabode (9/2/16)

Hi all. I'm kind of hoping some of you may still be following this thread three years down the track!

Did those who imported the Sabco Brew Magic use a customs clearance broker or did you do it yourself? Any tips, advice or recommendations would be much appreciated.

Happy Brewing.


----------

